# Grub Advice .........



## Ductape (May 18, 2013)

So I'm having a real grub problem. Just dug up my dead front lawn to re-loam and reseed. Figured I'd find a few, but I found hundreds, maybe more when I dug up the old sod. I apply a grub killer at least twice per year. No idea how I got so infested, but I'm looking for advice. I've used Grub-ex in the past, but the past two seasons I used the Bayer brand grub / insect killer. Anyone have a product that they swear by ? Is there anything I can apply other than the couple brands at the big box store?

Thanks


----------



## Dalmatian90 (May 18, 2013)

Convince your neighbors to put up those Japanese Beetle pheromone traps. You don't put one up.

Goal is all the beetles go hang out around their lawns mating and laying eggs, and not yours 

"Gee Bob, don't know why you have such a grub problem, I never do..."

(Only a slightly sarcastic post...their may actually be some wisdom in it  )


----------



## Fifelaker (May 19, 2013)

Or if you can find some diazinon


----------

